# Love this map.



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

:redbounce:redbounce:redbounce


----------



## plowguy43 (Jan 2, 2008)

Yeah that seems accurate.


----------



## wideout (Nov 18, 2009)

Where did you get that map from?


----------



## albhb3 (Dec 18, 2007)

I like it a great way to go out hopefully


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

Here a link to the most current update.

http://www.weatheradvance.com/winter/3rd-edition-of-winter-2011-2012-outlook

While I liked that map these are the guys, they have areal good track record.

http://snowday.community.officelive.com/2012WinterForecast.aspx


----------



## CS-LAWNSERVICE (Sep 3, 2011)

looks like a promising winter


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Basher ,you should be banned for this site for showing that map!


----------



## Turfnazi (Nov 15, 2008)

Looks great to me!


----------



## IMAGE (Oct 21, 2007)

I agree with Grandview!! Seasonal pricing could use a light winter after the last couple!!!


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

non immittet angelus




















Don't shoot the messenger


----------

